# Where is Oom Rob's Vids



## Casper (20/3/19)

Oom Rob!

I am missing your youtube channel. Why are there no more vids coming?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/19)

@Casper I stopped doing them because I got lazy... The time and effort in video editing (for me as a newbie editor) just got too much... I will try and summon up the enthusiasm and do some more... plus I'm much more a bottom line type and I just can't waffle on for half an hour or more... my reviews tend to be short and it's either awesome or KAK... And the guys that used to send me stuff free for review used to get annoyed when I told them their product was KAK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------

